# My trip at the ADA Gallery (Maki, Niigata, Japan)



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

I hope you will enjoy it.

The video.






Some photos.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I keep telling myself one of these day. Thanks for posting. the video was nice.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like you had fun.



TNguyen said:


> I keep telling myself one of these day. Thanks for posting. the video was nice.


Thanh lets do this. The ADA Party is October 17th. :-k


----------



## jdaddie (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow. thanks for the post. what i wouldnt give to work there.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics! I love how they are able to position the MH's so high above the tanks--must make for easy maintenance--and looks awesome too.

Thanks again--must have been a great trip!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Thanks for the pics. Looks like you had fun.
> 
> Thanh lets do this. The ADA Party is October 17th. :-k


I agree, I always tell myself, one day as well!

Awesome pics and videos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

really thanks !!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So pretty. I notice that they are all pretty much low maintenance tanks. I'd like to see him do one with all the stem plants, with brilliant color. I'm sure you don't see those in a place like that because of all the work they require. The little nano tank you featured is the closest to it I see.


----------



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

It has been an amazing experience, also when I got lost around the country of Niigata.


----------



## Fevz (Jun 4, 2009)

I somehow envy you


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, me too!

How much money did you spend on the hole trip? How much is the entry for the gallery?

Nice!!!


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Awesome bro!


----------



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

> How much money did you spend on the hole trip?


I spend a month in Tokyo studing japanese and I stayed with an host family, so it is quite difficult for me calculate how much you would spend if you went in Japan for travelling. Consider that a Shinkansen round tiket Tokyo-Niigata costs about 20000 yen and the train Niigata-Maki 3000 yen. I'm Italian, so the flight Milan-Tokyo cost about 800 euros. Hotels in Tokyo are not so expensive as other people say. Try to look for "Ryokan" and hostels.



> How much is the entry for the gallery?


The entry is free.

Other photos


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

it;s for aesthetics apparently. 

in every pic i've seen here and else where even in older vids.....the damn stool is always in the same spot why?......

from seeing these images i've just ordered a 150MH NAG green lamp


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

saintly said:


> it;s for aesthetics apparently.
> 
> in every pic i've seen here and else where even in older vids.....the damn stool is always in the same spot why?......
> 
> from seeing these images i've just ordered a 150MH NAG green lamp


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic! We're in the beginning stages of planning a two-week trip to Japan in the spring. A stop in Niigata is definitely in order.

I like the picture from when you were lost, too, by the way. Japan can be a really beautiful country outside of the big cities. (Don't get me wrong, I like the cities too; I lived in Tokyo for a year and had a great time, but sometimes it's an overwhelming amount concrete! )


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome pics and video! I was sad though when you didn't show the reef that is in there. I can't seem to ever find any pictures or videos of it. The most I ever see of it is when part of it is in a picture of another tank.


----------



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

> I like the picture from when you were lost, too, by the way. Japan can be a really beautiful country outside of the big cities.


After a month spent taking the Yamanote line at the rush-hour, that trip was a welcomed relief 

I haven't taken any photo of the reef tank because it hasn't got anything of special. Just rocks arranged in two distinct groups.

Last two photos


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

So that is bolbitis in the last picture? Was it really humid and hot in there with all of the metal halides and tanks?


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice! love the pics.
-Ian


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

saintly said:


> in every pic i've seen here and else where even in older vids.....the damn stool is always in the same spot why?......


That is Zen...


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

so cool!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

foofooree said:


> So that is bolbitis in the last picture? Was it really humid and hot in there with all of the metal halides and tanks?


Is that possible for bolbitis? man I am going to try it any way...


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

wow, how do they keep the plumbing so clean??!! intake and outflow pipes look so clear.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

db8 said:


> wow, how do they keep the plumbing so clean??!! intake and outflow pipes look so clear.


Unlike us, they have peeps!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:shock: Soo Jealous.


----------

